# 3x dyed Boxelder Burl Fountain Pen



## Aces-High (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't think I posted this, I have a rollerball that I posted from the same wood, but wanted to show this one off for the center band that I made.


----------



## Timber Ripper (Mar 1, 2020)

Another Beauty!


----------



## Dieseldoc (Mar 1, 2020)

Jason: 

You are on  a roll, great looking pen you a posting. Really like the center band.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## magpens (Mar 1, 2020)

That is so very, VERY nice ... and unique !!!!

And in the first two pics, I like the way the focus is sharpened on the center band ... really draws attention to it !!!

Very well done !!! 

What material(s) did you use to make the metal part of the center band ?


----------



## mark james (Mar 1, 2020)

Awesome modification.  I love it.  Beautiful blank and the band adds a great element.


----------



## Aces-High (Mar 1, 2020)

magpens said:


> That is so very, VERY nice ... and unique !!!!
> 
> And in the first two pics, I like the way the focus is sharpened on the center band ... really draws attention to it !!!
> 
> ...


The metal parts of the center band are what came with the Jr kit.  I removed the center gold band and made the new center from the boxelder.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 2, 2020)

great looking pen Jason the colors look awesome


----------



## Aces-High (Mar 2, 2020)

johncrane said:


> great looking pen Jason the colors look awesome


Wish I could remember where I got the blank from....


----------



## alanemorrison (Mar 2, 2020)

Excellent. Great looking pen, Jason.


----------

